# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Самопроизвольная дефекация в момент смерти

## тик-так

Известно, что в момент смерти внутренние (и не только) мышцы человека расслабляются и в результате кишечник самопроизвольно опорожняется. Иными словами, человек "какается" сразу после смерти. Иногда это происходит, иногда нет. Некоторые утверждают, что человек, умирая, какается в любом случае.
  Так ли это? Что вы думаеете по этому поводу? Особенно интересно будет мнение студентов-медиков.

----------


## grey

впервые такое слышу. если повеситься, то будет опорожнение мочевого пузыря, а про другое не слышал.

----------


## Никинтос

Обязательно пописяю и покакаю :wink:

----------


## Nickname

Да. Будет в любом случае. Кольцевая мышца анального отверстия расслабляется... И не только она. Так что после смерти Выше тело будет лежать в моче и кале...

----------


## УбейсяВеником

:lol:  :x  :evil:  :twisted:  :roll:  :shock:         :Big Grin:  м-да.... нет слов, одни эмоции...

----------


## Quiz

я учусь в меде..и как-то равнодушно отношусь к этому, по-моему будет все равно потом, нет?

----------


## УбейсяВеником

... и мне похрену..

----------


## my_shadow

покраснею от стыда :Smile:  
 ваще-то будет пофиг я ж этого уже не увижу

----------


## УбейсяВеником

так вот именно, что не увидишь!!! 

слегка тупой вопрос, если честно, т.к. мы этого уже не узнаем и не увидим и кому нахрен надо ваше говно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :x  :x  :x  :x

----------


## Blackwinged

Вот именно поэтому я отказался от повешения, как от способа суицида. Постараюсь умереть красиво, а не, пардон, в дерьме.

----------


## Arafat

> Вот именно поэтому я отказался от повешения, как от способа суицида. Постараюсь умереть красиво, а не, пардон, в дерьме.


 Красиво???Это как???А после смерти я должен быть чистым и красивым.ну хотя это не так важно...

----------


## Blackwinged

> Красиво???Это как???


 Красиво умереть может и не получится, но мне не очень-то хочется оставить после себя изуродованный труп, над которым будет плакать даже сторож-некрофил из морга.

----------


## Crash

> Красиво???Это как???
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Красиво умереть может и не получится, но мне не очень-то хочется оставить после себя изуродованный труп, над которым будет плакать даже сторож-некрофил из морга.


  :lol: 
А тебе больше понравилось бы, если бы сторож-некрофил не плакал бы, а сделал свое грязное дело?.. На то он и некрофил :wink: Может, это единственный способ от него спастись :lol:

----------


## daddy's girl

> слегка тупой вопрос, если честно, т.к. мы этого уже не узнаем и не увидим и кому нахрен надо ваше говно!!!!


 Согласна, только вот коврик жалко будет  :Smile:

----------


## Preston

Надо во все дырки по пробке и всё. Кстати хороший способ су. :twisted:

----------


## Artist

Красота главное в жизни, а уж тем более в смерти. Вечные заповеди сэра Оскара Уайлда.

----------


## Acrux

Что-то я не понял: дефекация происходит после суицида или смерти? Если только после определенного вида суицида, типа повешения(о чем можно часто встретить в литературе), то кто-то может еще задуматься об этом. К тому же это часто используют для того, чтобы отговорить человека, сыграть на отвращении. Но если сей казус происходит просто после смерти, тогда большинство из нас ждет эта участь и не важно умрете вы от старости в своей постели, держа в руке стакан воды, что вам принес ваш сын или как-то иначе...

----------


## grey

если хочешь уйти гордо, то нужно всё спланировать. например нажраться слабительного за день до смерти  :Smile:

----------


## Blackwinged

Килограмм пургена - верная смерть от шквального поноса. Рекомендую!)

----------


## Мария Хуана

а еще у мужчин при повешении возникает эрекция

----------


## Rajtaro

Клизма, всегда поможет хорошая глубокая клизма

----------


## Betta

и ты сама себе ее будешь делать?

----------


## Rajtaro

Это не проблема для того, кому это надо. Клизму сделать проще всего.Или как минимум поголодать несколько дней,  и один раз выпить слабительное. А просто вести разговоры о том,что я не буду убиваться из-за того,что обгажусь?! памперсы помогут. просто и сердито :twisted:

----------


## Эля

Нда... дефекация это неприятно. Когда в последний раз ездили "на труп" - как раз самоубийство было (асфиксия). СМЭшники говорят, почти всегда так происходит. Мне было бы неприятно думать, что люди, которые увидят тебя уже в не-живом состоянии будут вспоминать не только, "какой он был хороший, и как жаль, что его больше нет", а еще и эту малоприятную деталь.

----------


## Nickname

> а еще у мужчин при повешении возникает эрекция


 не правда (вроде). Эрекция - это когда резко и много приливает кровь к половому органу. В случае повешания резкий выброс адреналина и забитая повешанием бошка не даст эрекции)
+ после остановки сердца (а если переломало позвонки, то это мнгновенно почти), кровь вообще никуда приливать не будет) Так что врятли)

----------


## Nickname

> Нда... дефекация это неприятно. Когда в последний раз ездили "на труп" - как раз самоубийство было (асфиксия). СМЭшники говорят, почти всегда так происходит. Мне было бы неприятно думать, что люди, которые увидят тебя уже в не-живом состоянии будут вспоминать не только, "какой он был хороший, и как жаль, что его больше нет", а еще и эту малоприятную деталь.


 ))) а не всё ли равно? Вам уже будет глубоко и навегда на их мнение... Вообще тема изначально какая-то странная для тех, кто действительно решился умереть) Потому что если начать думать о том как это всё будет выглядить - значит это показуха и не более того... ИМХО. Без обид)

----------


## Rajtaro

А вот и нет. Еще философы писали (не все),что даже смерть должна быть красивой. И в японской культуре смерть - это искусство

----------


## silence

> Сообщение от Эля
> 
> Нда... дефекация это неприятно. Когда в последний раз ездили "на труп" - как раз самоубийство было (асфиксия). СМЭшники говорят, почти всегда так происходит. Мне было бы неприятно думать, что люди, которые увидят тебя уже в не-живом состоянии будут вспоминать не только, "какой он был хороший, и как жаль, что его больше нет", а еще и эту малоприятную деталь.
> 
> 
>  ))) а не всё ли равно? Вам уже будет глубоко и навегда на их мнение... Вообще тема изначально какая-то странная для тех, кто действительно решился умереть) Потому что если начать думать о том как это всё будет выглядить - значит это показуха и не более того... ИМХО. Без обид)


 согласна мне лично по фиг что и как будет выглядеть

----------


## Эля

Угу, и будет что-то типа "и жил хреново, и умер в говне"... впечатляет...

----------


## grey

Сразу вспомнился сужет Саша+Маша когда тёща Саши сказала, мол: человек должен выглядеть хорошо до самого конца, а поминки - это завершающий этап и там обязательно нужно чтобы было одето самое красивое платье.
Вообще жесть.
Незачем это ненужно, ни вам ни им. Вам - потому что вас уже нет. Им - потому что их тоже скоро не станет  :Smile:

----------


## Rajtaro

Может и так. Но найти красавицу в новом платье или урода в г..е. разница есть. Хотя. есть всегда но. Висельники не бывают красивыми. Да и жертвы ж/д тож. так что +- это уже все равно, наверное.  :Embarrassment: ops:  
ЗЫ сама запуталась

----------


## Эля

Я уже писала, висельники все какие-то белые... с синими губами... ну, я бы не сказала, что так уж страшно. Смотря сколько висеть.  Вот если найдут через дней 5-6... вот тогда там уже пофигу, дефекация, не дефекация... А как-то случай был, через 3 недели только приехали... бррр.... правда, не на висельника, там топор в башке торчал.. ну, это уже другая тема. 
Так что надо позаботиться,чтобы все-таки нашли пораньше. А то такое неприятное зрелище... кто с этим тоже часто сталкивается - меня поймет.

----------


## шагающий в тени....

не сдохнут в какашках тоже не хочется, но не пофиг ли??? а кто вообще решил, что если прыгнешь скрыши у тя ещ че то вытечет кроме мозгов и крови?

----------


## Эля

Да какая разница, с крыши, не с крыши... просто в момент смерти сфинктеры раслабляются, мочевой пузырь тоже может (вроде так, эх, зря я не писала конспекты по судебной медицине), вот и все. Да ладно, не парьтесь, там не настолько много будет как вы думаете. Чтобы было много надо несколько дней обжираться и в туалет не ходить. Кого волнует - поставьте клизму перед ЭТИМ, как бы прозаично это ни звучало. Ну что, тема закрыта, или еще какие-нибудь вопросы у кого есть?

----------


## Dajet

мне кажется, что ПОСЛЕ смерти, чистота человека уже фрят ли волнует. :roll:

----------


## grey

Удалено из-за любителей животных

----------


## stre10k

блин, это ж хреново... я не верил... че ж теперь делать... не есть перед смертью сутки? или клизму ставить перед тем как вены резать? хех...

----------


## Gloomy_girl

А я думаю это символично Если у самоубийцы будет самопроизвольная дефикация в момент смерти он как бы говорит: "мне насрать на этот мир и на вас всех!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ген

> Ну можно и не есть какое-то время, либо есть совсем чуть-чуть.. 
> Конечно же будет уже всё равно, но сейчас-то не всё равно.
> Да, меня кстати удивило желание одного товарища на этом форуме найти девушку и уйти вместе... Я вот как раз о дефекации и подумал. Зрелище неприятное было бы.
> Бесспорно неприятная это штука.


 Да. Проще вместе сходить в сортир - зачем умирать-то.

----------


## Anubis

Лучше б вы в жизни красоту искали, эстеты, блин)))) По крайней степени, упомянутому Оскару Уайльду это удавалось и он отнюдь не озабочивался тем, что обкакается после смерти.

----------


## blooddrakon

Касательно основного вопроса топика, то мне абсолютно по барабану что со мной произойдет после, но все-таки и вправду хотелось-бы умереть с доистонством, хотя потом уже будет без разницы.

----------


## Anubis

А забавно все-таки: сначала многие говорят, что им насрать на общество и что они его ненавидят и плюют на него...но при этом все же озабочиваются мнением других насчет своего внешнего ивда после смерти))) Все ж таки большинство из вас - на 100% социальный продукт, как бы вы ни хотели вырваться из серой массы, а все же там и остаетесь))

----------


## Изнанка света

У меня есть знакомая реанимацтонная сестра. У них достаточно много людей умирает. Так вот, не все но большинство сруцца :roll:

----------


## vlad775577

Нород..читал ваши изречения..смеялся о  души. :lol:   :Big Grin:  .вы тут все ещё и с юмором..это хорошо....да переспектива..обделаться в штаны..что то,мало прибавляет ,энтуазизма!!! :cry:

----------


## Julia111

Здравствуйте всем. Да, это правда

----------


## ProniX

> Здравствуйте всем. Да, это правда


 Не обязательно. Тут фифти-фифти. Плюс некоторым образом зависит от причины смерти. Вот вероятность непроизвольного мочеиспускания куда как больше.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Ну эт наверно только от сильного страха.

----------


## Боярд

хоть обсикаюсь - все равно.

----------


## bugfly

> А я думаю это символично Если у самоубийцы будет самопроизвольная дефикация в момент смерти он как бы говорит: "мне насрать на этот мир и на вас всех!"


 Во, мне эта версия больше всего понравилась, действительно - как символично  :lol: 
А если честно, мне было бы пофиг - это уже были бы не мои проблемы...
А так тут даже юмор просматривается...
*Gloomy_girl*  Молодец - 5 баллов!!!!!

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Леди и джентельмены, будет у вас возможность посмотрите South Park, серию про супермаркет (там он называется волморт). Рекомендую по данной теме  :Smile:

----------


## Alone

> не очень-то хочется оставить после себя изуродованный труп, над которым будет плакать даже сторож-некрофил из морга.


 Хех улыбнуло  :Big Grin: 
Да уж обосраться и обосаться после смерти , последняя гадость приподнесенная нам жизнью или старуха с косой и впрямь так страшна?   :Smile:

----------


## Агата

ну, знаете ли, мне не хотелось бы лежать в гробу вся такая распухшая-перепухшая, да еще и к тому же умереть в собственном д****е! мда, безусловно, девушки намного больше задумываются о том, как они выглядят, и то, как они будут выглядеть в гробу-не исключение! :? хотя на кой хрен нам это надо - мы ж действительно уже ничего не увидим???? думаю ответ таится в киге "женская логика.том 666.издание 999."  :Smile:

----------


## Sl0D

чтобы не лежать в куче собственных фекалий, я уж много думать не буду, а просто не буду самоубивацца) имхо самый лучший способ)

----------


## Агата

*Sl0D*
гениально! :lol:  :!:

----------


## lifehatesme

обидно будет)..лучше я перед этим делом поголадаю..эстетика млин!

----------


## felo_de_se

А по-моему уже все равно...
Будто люди, которые тебя найдут никогда в жизни говна не видели. Ничего гиперстрашного и позорного в этом нет. Да и если они способны забыть человека, то естественно в первую очередь забудут о том, что находилось у него в штанах. Ведь вы не запоминаете, когда ходите в туалет, правильно?

----------


## мэймэй

не знаю, высказывал ли кто такую мысль, но не проще ли не кушать 3 дня и не пить 1 день перед СУ?

----------


## мэймэй

*lifehatesme*

сорри, не заметила... да, если действительно не всё равно, то стоит поголодать, как я уже сказала выше.

----------


## Psalm69

эстетам посоветую клизьму гыгы)

----------


## мэймэй

*Psalm69*
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Чёрная Роза

конечно важно, чтоб не случилось. не хочу попадать в неловкие и неприятные ситуации как при жизни так и после смерти.

----------


## Black Angel

если честно, то как то не думала о таком...слышала, что если вскрыть вены, то может расслабиться сфинтер... ну и итог очевиден - будешь плавать в своем дерьме и крови. поэтому пришлось откаться от этого способа =) 
но все-таки думаю, так происходит не всегда, ведь если человек умирает, например, от сердечного приступа или от пули в лоб, у него ничего не расслабляется, насколько я знаю...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Помню забавную серию из Саус Парка на эту тему xD

----------


## kasiwagi

так можно же предварительно очистить кишечник, если это так уж важно

----------


## AJX

имхо, по барабану, что будет , потому что постараюсь такое место найти, что меня долго не могли найти.   :Wink: 

во-вторых, это возможно, в основном, только при повешении.
может и при падании, если у кого кишка сдаст раньше времени.

тем паче, при обычной смерти возможно то же самое, так смысл откладывать "удовольствие" ???

в-четвёртых, труп, если будет обычное погребение вымоют(я надеюсь, до блеска) и оденут.
так что, по сути, всё равно будет !!!!

а у тех у кого, как у меня кремация будет, тем лучше гореть тело будет.

__________________________________________________  _

гореть мне, после этого, в аду !!!!!   


к сведению, китайцы даже строят станции-фекальные....
понятное дело, их же много !!!!!

----------


## kasiwagi

да, идеальным решением было бы убить себя где-нибудь в глуши, чтобы нашли только кости

----------


## AJX

> да, идеальным решением было бы убить себя где-нибудь в глуши, чтобы нашли только кости


 
Тут главное ещё выбирать глушь, чтобы побольше муравейчиков или термитов(оставлял, в детстве трупик kzueirn возле муравейника ??.. Для занятий биологии),

чтоб действительно не души в сутки и чтобы это была не болотистая местность, не топь и не Крайний Полюс, правда если нет тайного желания превратиться в mummy(в мумию)   :Wink:

----------


## Чёрная Роза

> в-четвёртых, труп, если будет обычное погребение вымоют(я надеюсь, до блеска) и оденут.
> так что, по сути, всё равно будет !!!!


  Та неприятно. Будут тебя рассматривать. 




> да, идеальным решением было бы убить себя где-нибудь в глуши, чтобы нашли только кости


  Идеально было бы просто исчезнуть, чтоб никто и не заметил.

----------


## kasiwagi

> Идеально было бы просто исчезнуть, чтоб никто и не заметил.


 В сентябре позапрошлого года в русском “Esquire” я прочел перевод («с сокращениями») рассказа Стивена Миллхаузера «Исчезновение Элайн Коулман». Это рассказ тогда здорово напугал меня, точнее я понял, куда ведет «тихое существование». «Элайн Коулман исчезла не вдруг, как полагала полиция, она исчезла постепенно, с ходом времени. Эти годы сидения не замечаемой по углам, годы, в которые никто на нее не смотрел, должны были внушить ей зыбкое, тошнотворное представление о себе. <…> …тихая, неприметная девушка должна была временами чувствовать, что она размывается, словно стираемая понемногу невниманием мира <…> Женщина, мелькающая в городе, однако никем не видимая, не задевающая воображения, существо, которого никто не может ясно припомнить, она все тускнела, выцветала, исчезала, точно комната с наступление сумерек. Она подвигалась и безвозвратно к царству снов».

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

да после смерти в таокм виде тебя увидят только нашедшие тело, возможные врачи (если еще понадеются спасти) ну и потом человечки в морге. выносить труп на показ всего народа не будут, а все выше перечисленные, кроме того кто "удачного" суицидника найдет, и не к такому привыкли.

----------


## Psalm69

если подумать, то большинство из нас свою жизнь только и делает, что занимается таким вот болезненным, медленным исчезновением, вытравливает себя из этого мира...

----------


## Чёрная Роза

> да после смерти в таокм виде тебя увидят только нашедшие тело, возможные врачи (если еще понадеются спасти) ну и потом человечки в морге. выносить труп на показ всего народа не будут, а все выше перечисленные, кроме того кто "удачного" суицидника найдет, и не к такому привыкли.


  Мне всеровно к чему они привыкли. Не хочу чтоб меня видели в непристойном виде даже после смерти, когда в общем то уже знать об этом не буду. Я вот подумала: А если оформить у нотариуса последнюю волю, чтоб в морг не возили и чтоб никокакой надписи и фотографии на могиле. Её выполнят?

----------


## strange_man

*чёрная роза*, полностью поддерживаю, я тут недавно посмотрел фотки вскрытия в морге. не хочу, чтобы надо мной проделывали то же самое, хоть я не буду ничего чувствовать. разделывают как тушку животного, зрелище не для слабонервных.

----------


## Чёрная Роза

я в реальности вскрытие видела. та ещё и целая група студентов над трупом стояла и рассматривала его.

----------


## strange_man

да у вас видимо нервы железные, осмелюсь предположить, что подобный процесс являются серьёзным стрессом для психики. вам потом кошмары не снились?

----------


## Чёрная Роза

нет. для меня это стрессом не было. я б запроста могла работать в морге. а вот посещение реанимации для меня был куда больший стресс.

----------


## strange_man

да, наверное вид умирающих людей производит более удручающее впечатление, нежели умершие

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

чёрная роза, вот именно что ты уже знать об этом не будешь, и да неужто тебя так волнует послдущее отношение людей, увидящих тебя в таком состянии? последствия любой смерти в том числе и суицида не очень приятны для посторонних глаз.
а делать суицид лишь бы красиво - эти уже какое-то восхваление смерти.

в морг повезут по-любому, а вот запрет на вскрытие можно сделать. фотографии итд на могиле - это вообще желание тех кто тебя хоронить будет. договорись с ними заранее )

----------


## sopiens_SME

> в морг повезут по-любому, а вот запрет на вскрытие можно сделать.


 Судебно-медицинское вскрытие проводится не по желанию/нежеланию покойного и его родственников, а по направлению следственных органов. Ваш "запрет" ничего не даст.

----------


## Darkness

вот и я так хочу : " идеально было бы просто исчезнуть, чтоб никто и не заметил . "

----------


## Чёрная Роза

> чёрная роза, вот именно что ты уже знать об этом не будешь, и да неужто тебя так волнует послдущее отношение людей, увидящих тебя в таком состянии? последствия любой смерти в том числе и суицида не очень приятны для посторонних глаз.
> а делать суицид лишь бы красиво - эти уже какое-то восхваление смерти.
> в морг повезут по-любому


  Как ни странно, но очень волнует. И дело не в том, чтоб красиво, хочу минимум внимания, не хочу чтоб меня рассматривали работники морга раздетую. Как подумаю аж страшно. 




> фотографии итд на могиле - это вообще желание тех кто тебя хоронить будет. договорись с ними заранее )


  Я об этом говорила, но боюсь не выполнят, они почему-то думают, что это нужно. Вот и подумала если оформить документально, то есть шанс.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

> как ни странно, но очень волнует. и дело не в том, чтоб красиво, хочу минимум внимания, не хочу чтоб меня рассматривали работники морга раздетую. как подумаю аж страшно.


 .ну они ж тебя будут рассматривать как труп, мертвое тело ну и мертвое тело, осмотрели - положили до востребования родственниками. уж прости за такую перефразировку происходящего. )




> я об этом говорила, но боюсь не выполнят, они почему-то думают, что это нужно. вот и подумала если оформить документально, то есть шанс.


 если ты оформишь документально, то полученный документ лучше не оставлять дома, а передать юридическому лицу (или как там называется), потому как твои близкие могут протсо порвать его после твоей смерти и сделать все по-своему, не считаясь с написанным, даже если оно заверено будет.

----------


## Чёрная Роза

> .ну они ж тебя будут рассматривать как труп, мертвое тело ну и мертвое тело, осмотрели - положили до востребования родственниками. уж прости за такую перефразировку происходящего. )


  А заключение то будут выписывать на мое имя. Значит уже не просто труп. 




> если ты оформишь документально, то полученный документ лучше не оставлять дома, а передать юридическому лицу (или как там называется), потому как твои близкие могут протсо порвать его после твоей смерти и сделать все по-своему, не считаясь с написанным, даже если оно заверено будет.


  Спасибо что подсказал. Подстраховаться никогда не мешает, хотя я не думаю, что они не исполнят, так сказать, последнюю волю, ведь для меня это важно.

----------


## nocebo

Ну и что?

А через некоторое время труп начнет разлагаться, его начнуть жрать мерзкие слизни и все это будет убийственно вонять.

----------


## <tyz.Bond

мне хочется запомниться даже трупом милым и чистым.

----------


## OpenSuse

> Да. Будет в любом случае. Кольцевая мышца анального отверстия расслабляется... И не только она. Так что после смерти Выше тело будет лежать в моче и кале...


 Кто вам вообще такую хрень сказал, извините? У вас хоть кто-нибудь из близких умирал вообще, при вас? У меня, практически при мне, умер отец 87 лет от роду - во сне, под утро. Вот так заглянула к нему в комнату, а он уже не дышит. Поворачивался во сне, видно; лицо было мирное, не искажено ни страхом, ни болью. Так вот он уже был довольно долго в маразме, при жизни было у него недержание, покупали памперсы, благо средства позволяли. А умер - сухим и чистым; мы же его обмывали потом с сестрой и переодевали, по похоронному обряду полагается. Заметила бы, если б хоть что-то было, поверьте. Так что не выдумывайте глупостей про "всегда" и не верьте легендам.

----------


## astalavista333

надо было придумать такое сам догадался??? или часто бывает что ты в штаны делаеш

----------


## Smorodina

Какой кошмар...

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Глупости какие. Мертвому совершенно безразлична судьба тела, так что когда умру пусть хоть каннибалы изнасилуют труп и съедят - все равно.

----------


## Доктор Бетругер

> Глупости какие. Мертвому совершенно безразлична судьба тела, так что когда умру пусть хоть каннибалы изнасилуют труп и съедят - все равно.


 Абсолютно, и всецело согласен!

----------


## jugen

> Абсолютно, и всецело согласен!


 присоединяюсь, больше нечего добавить

----------


## Taliesin

Если взглянуть на все философски, каждый немного поживший в обществе человек настолько обгадился в переносном смысле, что обгадится ли он в прямом умирая - не так уж и важно. Я бы конечно предпочел сохранить эстетичный вид, но, в конечном итоге, это уже не меня волновать должно.

----------


## Loner

я не хочу! не хочу обосраться! я хочу чтоб всё было очень прискорбно и запах не разъедал глаза сочувствующим!!111  :Frown:

----------


## Irene

Надуманная проблема - тому, для кого этот нюанс критичен , сделайте клизму...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Поторопилась запостить - тут проблема несколько глубже (если можно так выразиться)

----------


## Andvari

Японцы перед харакири затыкают анальное отверстие комком ваты. Видимо работает, раз они это делают... Насчёт же мочи ничего у них нет

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

Меня этот вопрос мало волнует, хотя перед СУ обязательно схожу в туалет!  :Big Grin: 
Но я ещё читал, что в момент смерти, ещё может и произойти семяизвержение у мужщин, так что кроме туалета, надо будет на последок ещё и погонять  :Big Grin:  А то вроде всё учёл, а нет, кое что, всё равно вытекло!  :Embarrassment:  Мдаа...

----------


## Crazyman

Чтоб себя надёжно скрыть - плывём,например,на катере из Алушты в Ялту,при этом берём с собой гирю в пакете (16-24 кг)...Пока все любуются дельфинами или прелестями Чёрного моря,быстро прикрепляем гирю к руке и прыгаем за борт...Оказываемся на безвозвратной глубине...Правда,какашки могут всплыть и выдать местонахождение трупа...Лучше это делать в ночное время,вряд ли кто кинется на поиски....Не будет морга,родственники без затрат,ты -осуществивший свою мечту,вообщем,у всех своё счастье!

----------


## Andvari

> Но я ещё читал, что в момент смерти, ещё может и произойти семяизвержение у мужщин, так что кроме туалета, надо будет на последок ещё и погонять


 Тогда уж и про слизистую пробку у женщин вспомни. Её погонянием не выгонишь, в отличие от вас...
Хотя зачем же ещё тогда тампоны?

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> Хотя зачем же ещё тогда тампоны?


 Ну да, а вынимать их кто-то да будет!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Хотя, если умрёш, то это уже особого значения не имеет!  :Smile:  (ну это ток канеш моё мнение)!

----------


## Дима_

Вешаться надо утром, обычно утром как раз хочется в туалет. Идешь в туалет и ты чистенький/ая. Или можно не кушать весь день, тогда тоже пустой/ая будешь. Можно сжечь себя, тогда говно тоже уничтожиться!

----------


## Lightyear

> Тогда уж и про слизистую пробку у женщин вспомни. Её погонянием не выгонишь, в отличие от вас...
> Хотя зачем же ещё тогда тампоны?


 Блииин! Какая пробка???!!! Что за бред? Или вы о суициде беременных женщин? Детский сад надел панамки...

----------


## Andvari

> Блииин! Какая пробка???!!! Что за бред? Или вы о суициде беременных женщин? Детский сад надел панамки...


 Нет. Я о кристеллеровской слизистой пробке. Это слизистая пробка, находящаяся  в шейке матки, является защитой от инфекций. Погуглите, если хотите знать подробнее.

----------


## Andvari

> Вешаться надо утром, обычно утром как раз хочется в туалет. Идешь в туалет и ты чистенький/ая. Или можно не кушать весь день, тогда тоже пустой/ая будешь. Можно сжечь себя, тогда говно тоже уничтожиться!


 Но ох как ты успеешь намучиться, пока будешь гореть...

----------


## Дима_

Andvari, но так потом всё закончится, и тебе будет всё равно, насколько тебе больно было. Можно облить бензином помещение, себя поджечь и убить себя. Тогда ты сгоришь, когда ты уже умер!

----------


## Orsana

А не пофигу? 
Красивой смерти не бывает, как и легкой. 
Вам будет уже все равно. Сотрудникам морга тоже, они на это нагляделись.
Не зря же существует ритуал омовения тела.
А в гробу красивыми будете все равно, загримируют как на свадьбу...

----------


## Shved

и чего это людитак этим делом озабочены...

ну какая собственно разница!?

не тебе ж потом штаны стирать!

----------


## Фрирайдер

Когда сдохла моя собака(эти проклятые заводчики с больными щенками!) , то из неё вышла только моча. Думаю и человек не отличается. Так что можно купить типа памперса и перед суицидом одеть. Такие продаются в аптеках для лежачих больных.

----------


## LastSleepwalker

Слабительное вряд ли поможет.. Из вас все Г не выйдет все равно (кто-то мне это рассказывал, поэтому я и не утверждаю наверняка)

----------


## YouRoKc

Лень было читать все сообщения, поэтому, сорри, если повторяю кого-то.))
Юкио Мисима перед самоубийством, насколько я знаю, сделал себе клизму и заткнул задний проход ваткой. Перед этим он не ел несколько дней. Так что, вот вариант.))

----------


## Dalia

> А не пофигу? 
> Красивой смерти не бывает, как и легкой. 
> Вам будет уже все равно. Сотрудникам морга тоже, они на это нагляделись.
> Не зря же существует ритуал омовения тела.
> А в гробу красивыми будете все равно, загримируют как на свадьбу...


 Согласна с вами. Когда дойдешь до точки, уже не до красоты будет

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Oh My God...Мне хочется верить, что этого не будет в любом случае.) Но надо же перестраховаться,верно? Поэтому буду голодать как минимум неделю до этого.

----------


## Танюха

я как то и не задумывалась об этом. тогда перед су схожу обязательно в туалет. а в принцепе какая уже будет разница, что с тобой будет после смерти. нам уже все равно будет

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да хоть дефлорация..

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Совершенно пофиг

----------


## RiverWillCarryMe

есди умирать медленно - то можно успеть сходить в сортир)) я после отравления раза три сходил.

----------


## Liquid_Sky

Впервые я столкнулась с этой темой, когда смотрела мультик "Братья Вентура". Там была  серия, где чувак неудачно прыгнул с парашютом. И еще в Саус-Парке, когда тигры убили Шефа.  Общалась на эту тему с одним хирургом из военного госпиталя и он сказал мне ужасную вещь - да, в 99% случаев это так. И если человек впадает в кому без г-на тоже не обходится. Думаю, если ты был прикольным чуваком и обосрался, когда умер - ты не стал от этого менее прикольным. Хотя, все зависит от стиля - например раздолбаться выпрыгнув с балкона или передознуться в каком-нить стильном притоне  а-ля "на игле" - это одно. А допустим вскрыть вены под душераздирающую музыку, в свете свечей и потом дрейфовать вместе с грустной кучкой г-на, в котором эксперты еще и разглядят шкурки от помидоров - это немного другое. В общем, depends on.

----------


## Игорёк

можно попробовать склеить очко космофеном, или сделать промывание. Действительно не очень приятная ситуация.

----------


## wiki

> можно попробовать склеить очко космофеном, или сделать промывание. Действительно не очень приятная ситуация.


  :Big Grin: , чуть от смеха со стула не упала. Космофеном))))))))))))))))))))))) ну отжог))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## hikke

Цианакрилат(космофен, супер-клей) действительно хорош для склейки. Эпоксидку ждать придется, еще передумаешь в аккурат к тому моменту, когда зад уже заклеился. Момент прижимать надо, утюгом каким нибудь... Вообще тема улет.

----------


## Black Angel

Да сделайте клизму и не жрите сутки - делов то

----------


## 6erikov

Так обсуждается эта особенность суицидента, будто это происходит только у самоубийц. Почему никто не сказал, что самопроизвольное расслабление всех мышц бывает у всех покойников? В таком случае, на полном серьёзе имеет место быть рассмотрение и других свойственных и сопутствующих умиранию процессов. Например, давайте с неподдельной озабоченностью совместно думать над тем как можно избежать гниение неизбежно следующее за погребением. По-моему достойно!? :Big Grin:

----------


## zmejka

6erikov, ну, так есть же тема "обычные похороны или кремация?" :Smile:

----------


## mariya

Narod, zabavno, chto mi ne hotim, chtobi nas videli v derme, no malo kto zadumivaetsa, chto nastoyashee dermo - eto to, chto chelovek predal sebya. Chto takoi chelovek ne mog bit' tverdim plechom, nastoyashei podderghkoi, potomu chto umudrilsya unichtoghit' zhizn', kotoraya bila k nemu blizhe vsego., za kotoruyu on otvechal. Vot eto dermo, kotoroe nichem ne skroetsa, razve tolko emociyami teh, kto naidet telo, no fakt ostaetsa faktom.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Narod, zabavno, chto mi ne hotim, chtobi nas videli v derme, no malo kto zadumivaetsa, chto nastoyashee dermo - eto to, chto chelovek predal sebya. Chto takoi chelovek ne mog bit' tverdim plechom, nastoyashei podderghkoi, potomu chto umudrilsya unichtoghit' zhizn', kotoraya bila k nemu blizhe vsego., za kotoruyu on otvechal. Vot eto dermo, kotoroe nichem ne skroetsa, razve tolko emociyami teh, kto naidet telo, no fakt ostaetsa faktom.


 самоубийство - это предательство? да ладно! а не предательство разве заставлять себя жить?

----------


## hikke

> Narod, zabavno, chto mi ne hotim, chtobi nas videli v derme, no malo kto zadumivaetsa, chto nastoyashee dermo - eto to, chto chelovek predal sebya. Chto takoi chelovek ne mog bit' tverdim plechom, nastoyashei podderghkoi, potomu chto umudrilsya unichtoghit' zhizn', kotoraya bila k nemu blizhe vsego., za kotoruyu on otvechal. Vot eto dermo, kotoroe nichem ne skroetsa, razve tolko emociyami teh, kto naidet telo, no fakt ostaetsa faktom.


 Pipec. Mi s rojdeniya komu-to doljny? Da iditi na fig religiozniki. Esli ty komu-to realno nujen, ya mogu ewe ponyat argumenty protiv suicyda. V protivnom sluchaye - eto 100% lichnoe delo kajdogo.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Pipec. Mi s rojdeniya komu-to doljny? Da iditi na fig religiozniki. Esli ty komu-to realno nujen, ya mogu ewe ponyat argumenty protiv suicyda. V protivnom sluchaye - eto 100% lichnoe delo kajdogo.


 это в любом случае личное дело каждого. нужен ты кому или нет-это всё же не решающий фактор.

----------


## mariya

> самоубийство - это предальство? да ладно! а не предательство разве заставлять себя жить?


  Нет, не предателство. Надо искать причины, вызвавшие такие склонности, а не старатся избежать неприятного.
Я думала об этом. На самом деле у каждого стремления к самоубийству есть одна отличительная черта - это причина. Она есть всегда - неудача, бросили, бывает просто тоска, лень и скука. Реши причину - и вопрос о самоубиистве отпадет. И не всегда это внешние деиствия, часто это умение взглянуть на ситуацию честно.
Мне сложно передать свою мысль, но сомнения в верности моих слов у меня нету. Естественное состояние не подразумевает заставляния себя жить, все трудности возникают в результате того, что человек искаженно интерпретирует реальность. Мы предаем себя тогда, когда теряем истинный ориентир - счастье. Самоубииством счастья ну никак не достичь.
Мне очень интересно отвечать на Ваш пост, тем более, что есть, что сказать. Извините за обрывочность мысли - это личный косяк, над которым необходимо работать.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> На самом деле у каждого стремления к самоубийству есть одна отличительная черта - это причина. Она есть всегда - неудача, бросили, бывает просто тоска, лень и скука. Реши причину - и вопрос о самоубиистве отпадет.


 стереотипное мнение. позволю себе с ним не согласиться. потому что хотябы на своём примере могу опровергнуть это. 
это внутреннее мироощущение. причин нет. я не спорю, что конечно неудачи, одиночество, лень и скука порой играют фатальную роль в жизни некоторых людей, но есть и оборотная сторона медали. не всегда нужна причина.

----------


## mariya

> стереотипное мнение. позволю себе с ним не согласиться. потому что хотябы на своём примере могу опровергнуть это. 
> это внутреннее мироощущение. причин нет. я не спорю, что конечно неудачи, одиночество, лень и скука порой играют фатальную роль в жизни некоторых людей, но есть и оборотная сторона медали. не всегда нужна причина.


 А давайте исследуем? Толко сразу определим, что мы с Вами не спорим, а просто общаемся, мне гораздо важнее и интереснее обмениваться мнением, чем доказывать правоту. Из чего, по - Вашем мнению, складывается мироощущение человека?

----------


## mariya

> Pipec. Mi s rojdeniya komu-to doljny? Da iditi na fig religiozniki. Esli ty komu-to realno nujen, ya mogu ewe ponyat argumenty protiv suicyda. V protivnom sluchaye - eto 100% lichnoe delo kajdogo.


 Я не принадлежу к конфессиям. Но говорю о самоуважении, которое рождается из благородного образа жизни. Из надежности и ответственности и прочего.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> А давайте исследуем? Толко сразу определим, что мы с Вами не спорим, а просто общаемся, мне гораздо важнее и интереснее обмениваться мнением, чем доказывать правоту. Из чего, по - Вашем мнению, складывается мироощущение человека?


 у Вас это спортивный интерес?) мироощущение не описать двумя словами или даже предложением.

----------


## mariya

> у Вас это спортивный интерес?) мироощущение не описать двумя словами или даже предложением.


 Скорее исследовательский. Я по натуре такой человек - люблю разобраться.  Дело в том, что конкретика здесь позволяет решить проблемы или предотвратить их. Я думаю, что у потенциального суицидника картина мира складивается из предыдущего опыта, а опыт возникает благодаря выбранному этим человеком путем. Но путь может быть разным - ведушим к счастью или же нет. Согласны?

----------


## hikke

> Я не принадлежу к конфессиям. Но говорю о самоуважении, которое рождается из благородного образа жизни. Из надежности и ответственности и прочего.


 Надежности для кого и ответственности перед кем? Если ты на фиг никому не нужен? Я понимаю там, у кого дети, или любимый человек, или родственники которые о тебе беспокоятся. Собственно, уже писал об этом выше.




> Я думаю, что у потенциального суицидника картина мира складивается из предыдущего опыта, а опыт возникает благодаря выбранному этим человеком путем. Но путь может быть разным - ведушим к счастью или же нет. Согласны?


 А вы конечно же в состоянии подскзать каждому человеку путь, который приведет его к счастью? Прозреваю Зеланда какого-нибудь, или другую заразу.




> а опыт возникает благодаря выбранному этим человеком путем.


 А случайностей конечно же не бывает? С некоторыми допущениями(отсутствие супер-негативных случайностей), это верно для взрослого человека. Но вот беда, наша личность закладывается в детстве, когда мы вообще ни над чем не властны.

----------


## mariya

> Надежности для кого и ответственности перед кем? Если ты на фиг никому не нужен? Я понимаю там, у кого дети, или любимый человек, или родственники которые о тебе беспокоятся. Собственно, уже писал об этом выше.


  Перед самим собой - это то самое качество, которого не хватает самоубийцам. Просто качество характера, а не какое-то картонное навязанное правило перед другими. Поэтому я и говорю, что надо научится быть надежним и ответственным. Это качество человека, а не навязанное правило со стороны. Сравните, пожалуиста эти два момента и Вы почувствуете разницу, которая по-настояшему незаметна сначала.




> А вы конечно же в состоянии подскзать каждому человеку путь, который приведет его к счастью? Прозреваю Зеланда какого-нибудь, или другую заразу.


 Я в состоянии напомнить ему о том, что он может решить свои проблемы без посторонних. 




> А случайностей конечно же не бывает? С некоторыми допущениями(отсутствие супер-негативных случайностей), это верно для взрослого человека. Но вот беда, наша личность закладывается в детстве, когда мы вообще ни над чем не властны.


 Вы видели хотя бы одну вещь в нашей жизни, которая со временем не развивается? Даже камень меняется, что уж говорить про человека, который обрабатывает кучу информации ежедневно. Вот скажите - что такое личность? Без абстракции если. Конкретно - что это такое.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Скорее исследовательский. Я по натуре такой человек - люблю разобраться.  Дело в том, что конкретика здесь позволяет решить проблемы или предотвратить их. Я думаю, что у потенциального суицидника картина мира складивается из предыдущего опыта, а опыт возникает благодаря выбранному этим человеком путем. Но путь может быть разным - ведушим к счастью или же нет. Согласны?


 Любите разобраться в жизни, характере, проблемах других?) 
Т.е. Вы всё изменяете "счастьем" и "несчастьем"? Какое-то уж черезчур грубое деление. Кто может судить о том, что есть счастье для другого человека? Вы? а мне кажется каждый сам для себя это определяет.

----------


## mariya

> Любите разобраться в жизни, характере, проблемах других?) 
> Т.е. Вы всё изменяете "счастьем" и "несчастьем"? Какое-то уж черезчур грубое деление. Кто может судить о том, что есть счастье для другого человека? Вы? а мне кажется каждый сам для себя это определяет.


 Я учусь благодаря этому, на ошибках и успехах других. Не только на себе.

Что касается определения счастья - луди почти всегда врут себе, оттого и несчастны. Легче бывает себя лишить жизни, чем признаться, что был неправ. Еще нужно собратся с силами, чтобы преодолеть обман к самому себе. Не всегда оказывается счастьем то, что мы таковым признаем. Человека всегда спасает честная способность к анализу.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Я учусь благодаря этому, на ошибках и успехах других. Не только на себе.
> 
> Что касается определения счастья - луди почти всегда врут себе, оттого и несчастны. Легче бывает себя лишить жизни, чем признаться, что был неправ. Еще нужно собратся с силами, чтобы преодолеть обман к самому себе. Не всегда оказывается счастьем то, что мы таковым признаем. Человека всегда спасает 
> честная способность к анализу.


 А кто дает Вам право судить об ошибочности поступков?

Я так пониманию, что для Вас счастьем является жизнь (сама по себе). Попытайтесь принять и другую точку зрения, что не все так восхищаются ею. И что это это не самообман, а просто альтернативный взгляд. Навязывание своего мировоззрения - бесполезное и глупое занятие.

----------


## hikke

> Перед самим собой - это то самое качество, которого не хватает самоубийцам.


 Перед самим собой? Но меня не станет после смерти. Значит, не станет и ответственности. И почему в принципе ответственность перед самим собой должна мешать мне убиться? Может быть, она как раз требует от меня этого решения? Это зависит от избранной позиции. Вы проецируете свою позицию на меня. Но у меня есть собственная, вот в чем штука.




> Я в состоянии напомнить ему о том, что он может решить свои проблемы без посторонних.


 Смотря какие проблемы. В целом бессмысленная генерализация.




> Вы видели хотя бы одну вещь в нашей жизни, которая со временем не развивается? Даже камень меняется, что уж говорить про человека, который обрабатывает кучу информации ежедневно. Вот скажите - что такое личность? Без абстракции если. Конкретно - что это такое.


 Личность? Скажем так, это уникальный набор черт психики и воспоминаний, присущий конкретному человеку, являющийся результатом индивидуального опыта. Определить личность без абстракций невозможно, так как она сама является абстракцией.

----------


## hikke

> Не всегда оказывается счастьем то, что мы таковым признаем.


 То есть определять, что для индивидуума есть счастье, должны на стороне? Что-то очень знакомое.

----------


## mariya

> А кто дает Вам право судить об ошибочности поступков?
> 
> Я так пониманию, что для Вас счастьем является жизнь (сама по себе). Попытайтесь принять и другую точку зрения, что не все так восхищаются ею. И что это это не самообман, а просто альтернативный взгляд. Навязывание своего мировоззрения - бесполезное и глупое занятие.


 Я никому не навязываю, нравится так жить - мне-то что, хлеб за брюхом не ходит.




> ...


  Я Вам чуть попозже отвечу, тут ответ более обстоятельный.

----------


## Black_rose

какая при жизни какаем при смерти

----------

